# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سوالاتی درباره رشته ژنتیک

## farhan44

سلام دوستان
یه چنتا سوال درباره ژنتیک داشتم.... اون رشته ای که مربوط به مشاوره ژنتیک قبل از ازدواجه ، همینطور رشته ای که به بیماری های ژنتیکی و درمان اونا میپردازه ، همین زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی گرایش ژنتیکه ؟ یا مربوط به رشته ای دیگس ؟ اونوقت شرایط ایجاد چنین آزمایشگاهی ( برای مشاوره ازدواج و همینطور درمان بیماری های ژنتیکی ) چیه ؟ چه مقطعی باید خوند ؟ شنیدم که بازار کار خوبی داره  ..... کلا اطلاعات کاملی واسه همین نیاز دارم . اگر دوستان اگاهی دارند لطفا کمک کنند ممنون

----------


## پتروس

سلام
رشته ای که به بیماری های ژنتیکی و درمان اونا میپردازه ، همین زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی گرایش ژنتیکه ؟ یا مربوط به رشته ای دیگس ؟
نه دقیقا !رشته ژنتیک پزشکی که فقط در مقطع ارشد و دکتری وجود داره به ایم مسائل میپردازه.
رشته ژنتیک پزشکی در دانشگاهای وزارت بهداشت تدریس میشه و ازمونش رو هم سنجش پزشکی همون وزارت هر ساله برگزار میکنه و رقابت شدیدی هم برای ژنتیک پزشکی هست.
شما ابتدا باید در مقطع کارشناسی زیست شناسی (همه گرایش ها) یا مامایی یا علوم ازمایشگاهی؛تغذیه؛میکروبشن  اسی و چندین رشته دیگر کارشناسی بگیرین و در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد ازمون بدین تا وارد این رشته جذاب و پر متقاضی بشین.(پیشنهاد من علوم آزمایشگاهی هستش)
موفق باشید

----------

